# Paint coming off of siding



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

ciera said:


> 1) Does this mean that the siding is bad, or the paint is bad?


Usually it just means it's old
Maybe it wasn't the best siding when installed, but that doesn't mean it's "bad"
...unless the siding is relatively new
That would be bad siding


ciera said:


> 2) If the paint is bad, can we paint the existing siding, or do we have to redo that too?


You can paint it
It won't be as easy as throwing a coat of paint up there, though
To get something to stick would require extra effort
Re-siding could be a viable option


ciera said:


> 3) How do I remove the paint runs off the brick?


Best to wet the brick before washing the siding, then douse them good and often while washing
There is only so much you can do...
But don't let the run-off dry


ciera said:


> 4) How do I clean the siding? It's really dirty...


You can get commercial products at you local paint store or home center
But if it's that dirty, and the paint is running off like it seems, depending on conditions and age, and what's left after cleaning, it may be time to consider re-siding


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

What paint is coming off? I mean, was the siding actually painted with latex paint? Or is it the siding paint coming off? If it's the siding paint coming off, it may just be the oxidation, or chaulk you see running down.

The power washer should take it off the brick.


----------



## ciera (Jun 24, 2007)

I think it's the siding paint. I doubt these guys would ever have painted the house. That would be like, doing maintenance or something! Shock!

So, you think residing is a better option than painting it? What kind of work would to require to paint it and make it stick?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Had the same thing to happen a couple of years ago. Could wet finger and wipe oxidized paint off. Washed what I could, oil primed bare spots and painted. Read an article since then that suggwsts good washing, thinned down oil primer ( pint thinner per a gal.) and 100 per cent acrylic paint. If this is aluminum.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

ciera said:


> What kind of work would to require to paint it and make it stick?


scrap off the loose paint, prime and then finish with a top coat of paint.


----------

